# Little greys



## shroomanitutanka (Oct 18, 2012)

Found more today. About 48 baby greys. You gotta get your shroom eyes focused for the 1st one then they start coming into view. A lot of clusters of 3. 4 &amp; 5 together. Quite a few were deep yellow-orange in color but none bigger than your thumb. A few more days and it will be pickin instead of huntin! 
Happy trails!


----------



## shroomnfamily (Apr 27, 2013)

Where about in neb. are u hunting in? We live by Omaha just wondering if anyone has found any close.


----------



## jammen (Mar 31, 2013)

yes, it would be more helpful if you tell us what part of the state you're in. I'm not sure that Lincoln/Omaha has seen any yet.


----------



## shroomanitutanka (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm in Omaha and I go to western Douglas county by the platte river. Specifically Two rivers SP. The Omaha archery club has a three day shoot goin this weekend out there so I give them a wide berth! The shrooms are really tiny but they are there. You need a whole lot of them to have any kind of meal. More of an accompaniment to a steak than just eating them by themselves! They should transition in the next few days to where we see some size! Good luck and happy hunting!
Shroomani


----------



## shroomanitutanka (Oct 18, 2012)

I'd post pics but this new website doesn't make it easy to do from your phone. You have to download photobucket or some other pic processing site and its too much of a hassle. It's not even easy to post your ID pic! Come on Administrator! Rework the process!


----------



## blueyedwolfe (Apr 28, 2013)

We checked Schilling here in Plattsmouth and notta thing. But there is so much stinging nettle that we could hardly walk around to look.


----------

